# How music leads into further introversion [Trigger Warning]



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Music in short could be called a "blessing", a pristine form of self-expression that colors your everyday life. Most of my memories are associated with music being the theme for that specific period in time. Whenever I play back an old song, I get chills of nostalgia that course down my spine.

It's very easy how these certain factors in our everyday life cause us to further disassociate from reality by offering a temporary reflection of our emotions. By simply listening to a song, it's like you turn the "switch on" for solitary, introversion, and deep thoughts.

This is what should be realized about music. It's good in small doses. Even if you can't manage low-doses, it would be more beneficial for you to allow your mind to slow down. By constantly operating at a high frequency, you are tipping the balance. There needs to be a good balance between being in reality per se, and engaging in a form of escapism.

It manifests into a habit of escapism and "tuning out".

Positive forms of self expression:
Restoration 
Healing
Unity 
Bliss
Euphoria 
Wisdom

Negative forms of self expression -
Becoming too attached to your thoughts 
Allowing too many forms of your thoughts identities cloud your own
Trying to subconsciously put things on hold


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

I realized this at my old job, where I could keep my headphones on and listen to music constantly.


----------

